# Speed Sensor



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Anyone change the speed sensor with positive results. think this is my problem but I'm no electrician. either that or a short. also need a part # if anyone knows it. thanks


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Before u spend ur $ im preaty sure that there is a test for it in the manual not sure on part # .


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Here ya go.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

I broke my speed sensor on my 08 brute when replacing my wiring harness and one way I could tell it didnt work is when I rode it and tried to put it in 4 wheel drive it would not go into it I ordered a used one and put it in now the 4x4 works good


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

meant to tell you when you pull it out make sure you put a oil pan under because you it will drain oil there too


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for that post IBB.... My speedometer isnt/hasnt been working either. And needless to say NO 4WD! This makes testing it a little easier.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

i got a fix for that 4wd


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

what side of the motor is it on the water pump side or behind the belt, forget what is what...can't find my book at the moment.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

jus behind the belt


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

thanks. the other was a magnet of some sort.


----------

